# Power Auger tank cap leaking



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Have any of you had an issue with your gas cap not tightening down enough to keep the gas from leaking out? Mine acts like it is stripped when almost as tight as it can get. I have put tape around the threads but the gas just eats it.
Suggestions please! Thanks!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like you lost the rubber gasket that sits inside the cap? Might want to check home depot in the lawn mower parts section for a gasket.


-DallanC


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I will check on that! Thanks!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

If by chance your auger is an eskimo, its an extremely common problem, in fact multiple buddies have had problems and had to replace gasket and or buy a new cap.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My son has an Eskimo that had a leaking cap. I replaces it with a new cap from a small engine shop in Roy.
It cured the problem.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Also, if its on there so tight that it pops loose, you've probably overtightened it and stripped it out. A new cap should solve the issue.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This thread jinxed me as mine leaked the other day when I fired it up. A quick trip to Duff Shelly in American fork and $6 we had it all fixed up and in good shape.


-DallanC


----------

